# arborist struck by lightning in damascus, oregon



## TheKid (Jul 7, 2008)

i heard about this on the radio the other day followed by the statistic that it is a one in 400,000 chance of getting struck.

http://www.oregonlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2008/07/vancouver_tree_specialist_reco.html


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 7, 2008)

TheKid said:


> i heard about this on the radio the other day followed by the statistic that it is a one in 400,000 chance of getting struck.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/weather/index.ssf/2008/07/vancouver_tree_specialist_reco.html



Geez...

That's referring to the "rare" intense lightning storm we had?

Someone would almost deserve to get hit if they were out in that one.

When that one rolled in, I thought that it was one of the fastest and most intense storms of it's kind in the area that I can remember.

You wouldn't have caught me even going out to get in my car to go somewhere.

At least the guy lived.

But being out in that storm, is almost on par remaining on the beach with the water receding 1/2 mile and just staying put.


----------

